# Team Diyma.com for MECA competition in 2010?



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Anyone interested in starting an SQL / SPL competition team made up of fellow diyma junkies? Is it even possible to do this for the $50 fee to MECA? Just wondering, I've always wanted to be on a SQ team, and it would help us learn more in a hands-on kind of way. I just think it would be a blast, especially if we didn't take ourselves too seriously. Your thoughts?...


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

$50 will get you the team name of your choice. There a couple strong Teams in the Carolina's. Elite out of Spartanburg area for one.

K


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm not sure the majority of the member base here is all that interested in competing. In speaking for myself, I try to get my system the best I can for me, not some biased judge. I went to a competition a long time ago, and there was clearly some fishy judging going on (no I was not a competitor), and it really soured my stomach to the whole "judging" aspect of showing off a system. 

You might find a few takers, but I would venture to guess it won't be as many as you think.

Good luck


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I can bet you get at least a dozen or do which would be a nice team. Then its a matter of coordinating what events will be the big Team events.
all things considered I would consider it


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

gymrat2005 said:


> I'm not sure the majority of the member base here is all that interested in competing. In speaking for myself, I try to get my system the best I can for me, not some biased judge. I went to a competition a long time ago, and there was clearly some fishy judging going on (no I was not a competitor), and it really soured my stomach to the whole "judging" aspect of showing off a system.
> 
> You might find a few takers, but I would venture to guess it won't be as many as you think.
> 
> Good luck


I'll admit that when I started competing in the mid 90's I felt the same way but after spending 5 or 6 seasons with MECA changed my mind. Many of the judges that I have dealt with and all the ones in the tennessee and alabama area are more than willing to give you pointers to improve your system. I never wanted to "sound" the best as long as I always heard some improvements. It's also a great forum to hear other excellent sounding cars, like an unbelieveable acura tl.  If anything I always felt that MECA shows were much more about learning, if you were in search of something.

If I were still competing I would be game!!!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

The more I think about this, the more I want to do it. I had a MECA membership a couple of years ago and did two shows (SBN and Elite), but I haven't renewed. I think I'm going to do a stock SQL vehicle with my Highlander, since I don't really want to cut it up, and it's my daily driver. Plus it's big enough to bring the wife and kids along if I choose. This just isn't possible with the 350Z. So, since I'm going to pay $30 to rejoin MECA anyway, we only need another $20 to make a team right? Doesn't the team membership include one competitor membership? I'd be willing to cover the dub if I had some others who would seriously consider being on the team. I live in central NC, but I see no reason why Team DIYMA couldn't be national. However most MECA shows are in the Southeast I think.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Velozity said:


> The more I think about this, the more I want to do it. I had a MECA membership a couple of years ago and did two shows (SBN and Elite), but I haven't renewed. I think I'm going to do a stock SQL vehicle with my Highlander, since I don't really want to cut it up, and it's my daily driver. Plus it's big enough to bring the wife and kids along if I choose. This just isn't possible with the 350Z. So, since I'm going to pay $30 to rejoin MECA anyway, we only need another $20 to make a team right? Doesn't the team membership include one competitor membership? I'd be willing to cover the dub if I had some others who would seriously consider being on the team. I live in central NC, but I see no reason why Team DIYMA couldn't be national. However most MECA shows are in the Southeast I think.


Like I said, I would be on the team and gladly help out any other team members at shows with tuning or other things at shows.
Ive been competing for a decade, so I dunno If I'm considered a "veteran" competitor by any means, but Ive been around the block a few times and had some decent results over the yrs


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Okay, we're going to do this. I'm working with Ant right now on an official team name. It is his website and we have his support. I will be registering this with MECA sometime this weekend or Monday. Consider this an open roll call to any and all diyma members who wish to learn more about the hobby they love, and have fun doing it. This will be an open, no-stress team that will focus on diy product selection, safe and practical installation, and tuning. This is for the competition veterans or the members who are just installing their first stereo, and everyone in between. There will be no pre-judging anyone, regardless of their abilities or lack thereof. I don't care if you're using an Audison Thesis or an Alphasonik, you're welcome on this team. I just want to make that clear. 

Above all, this team is for those of us that just love music and love cars and get satifaction out of finding ways to enjoy those two loves at the same time. 

Mic10is, you have definitely have had more than just "decent" results over the years! Thank you for jumping on board. You've brought instant validity to the team.

More to come...


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey man, I'm in charlotte. I would be interested in participating in the south with you. I guess u must be around the durham area or so, I'm fiddling around with my midbasses as of right now to get a better front stage to tame my 13w7. Its winning at the moment though. I will PM you a little later about a time we can possibly get together.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

I think the best thing (lie we talked about) is to come up with a logo for the team that everyone can agree on.

I'll post up a thread in asking for interested members to design a logo for team DIYMA.

Expect a link and a mass email soon!

ANT


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

If I was still competing, I would jump on this, I used to Judge and Compete in Meca, even had the pleasure of Judging lashlee's Car a few times, I might even gone head to head against him (don't remember). Just don't have the urge to go build another SQ car to go play. plus if I did, I would have to play with the Big boys due to my association with Beyma, NA, and I don't have the cash at the moment to do that.. I pop up at the shows every now and then and nice to see that the environment is still more of a get together than a strict audio show..


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

DIYMA said:


> I think the best thing (lie we talked about) is to come up with a logo for the team that everyone can agree on.



Well maybe we can just throw some logo ideas< if we are to stick with a diy theme in the logo maybe there could be a pic of a raw driver along with a hand holding a screwdriver and???????? :idea:


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Im a graphic designer... what do we win if our logo gets picked?
Mike


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Whats up velozity, I think your name was Mike? Good to see your coming back out and organizing things. 

I hope you can come down to SC and do some of the Elite shows this year. Joe has put on 5-6 shows a year for the past several years. Check the schedule, I'm just about always there, judging or goofin off. The parking lot shows are always laid back and a good time to listen to each others systems. We often get guys from Virginia to Florida. 

Good luck with the team and come to some shows down here!!!

Matt


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Whats up velozity, I think your name was Mike? Good to see your coming back out and organizing things.
> 
> I hope you can come down to SC and do some of the Elite shows this year. Joe has put on 5-6 shows a year for the past several years. Check the schedule, I'm just about always there, judging or goofin off. The parking lot shows are always laid back and a good time to listen to each others systems. We often get guys from Virginia to Florida.
> 
> ...



Hey Matt, yeah it's Mike. I'm "retiring" the 350Z but I want to do something a little less ambitious in the Highlander. I will certainly be coming to Spartanburg for shows this year. I look forward to seeing you and Kirk again. I didn't realize Elite had 5 or 6 shows each year! There's only 1 listed on the schedule right now in May...


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

ncv6coupe said:


> Hey man, I'm in charlotte. I would be interested in participating in the south with you. I guess u must be around the durham area or so, I'm fiddling around with my midbasses as of right now to get a better front stage to tame my 13w7. Its winning at the moment though. I will PM you a little later about a time we can possibly get together.



Hey a fellow NC diyma member! Cool deal, thanks for the interest. I'm about 2 hours east of Charlotte. PM me, and when our schedules allow, we can meet up.

Have fun trying to acheive "up front bass"! In my previous system the settings that ended up sounding the best were not what I would have expected. Don't be afraid to try everything.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Velozity said:


> Hey Matt, yeah it's Mike. I'm "retiring" the 350Z but I want to do something a little less ambitious in the Highlander. I will certainly be coming to Spartanburg for shows this year. I look forward to seeing you and Kirk again. I didn't realize Elite had 5 or 6 shows each year! There's only 1 listed on the schedule right now in May...


Yeah, we haven't decided on dates yet but we'll get it figured out soon.


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

I nominate Kevin K. to be our spiritual SQ God! :laugh:

TeamVBA? not...


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

put me in there i'd be interested


----------



## trust7 (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is my idea. I did not want to flesh it out the entire way if nobody liked it, just the start was a few hours.

Custom Font
All Items would/will be abstract so the Sub would be the same but in black abstract, still so you could tell what it was but more "logo" like. Also abstract items so if Vinyl was going to be made for car stickers etc it would translate properly.
Sub in Box D
Amplifier I
Y as wiring really just showing two wires kind of making up a Y
M as Battery or Battery and Components ( components would be cut out
of the M as it was made larger and a HU under the A or knobs ON the bottom
of the A with a readout in the open space like a radio station 109.1 or something like that, un copyright-infringeable etc.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

is team Diyma going to be a national team?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I'd also be interested. Just joined MECA with the intent on competing in and around Oklahoma. Anyone else in the area interested? Heck, anyone else in the area?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BigRed said:


> is team Diyma going to be a national team?


I would hope so. Being a member of another team should not matter either. Which can also be advantageous to other DIYMA members especially from a product application aspect.
So Ive been a member of Team Image Dynamics for a decade or so, so I can bring that knowledge about ID products and what i have learned from Eric and Matt over the years to Team DIYMA.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

I would love to be a part of DIYMA's competition team....

I recently joined MECA and competed in my first comp...SQL and RTA ...in the stock class... 

I'm also getting ready to do a full install in my 2nd vehicle...so I KNOW i was planning on doing more MECA events this summer... as it is a Great learning experience for a Noob like myself (just completed my first system install recently and Just starting my 2nd which will take a month or more to complete.

i'm not in it to win ...as much as to learn and improve my setup by learning tuning... but due to a small number of entries... and the fact that I've thrown together a decent first system (thanks to THIS Forum) ...i won the stock classes here in TN is the last small comp.(i was a very proud novice) (and the good news is ...i won with low scores...which let me know ..there is tons of room for improvement)

please count me in (put me on the mailing list or whatever) it would be great to meet more new people and broaden the learning curve...and while I cant make the big MECA triple points Comp this weekend at lebanon fairgrounds in TN..(i cant make the morning or early aft.).. I might be able to swing by later in the afternoon ...and listen to a few systems and absorb a little of the atmosphere... if any of you guys are gonna be there...PLEASE...let me know what your in ...and i'll look for you !

take care all... and great idea OP ! thanks 

Christian Damian .......Hartsville TN


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Good idea. I'm interested.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm glad to see there is genuine interest in this. Yes, Team DIYMA is a national team. There will be some geographical areas with more members than others, but theres no reason we can't open up membership to everyone. If MECA is doing shows in your area and you plan on attending, then you can be on the team. The ultimate goal would be if we could all show up together at Finals. As MECA grows and expands, so could our team. Eventually we may even split into regional chapters...

Everyone who plans to be on the team, please pm me your email address.


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd be interested in being on the team. I've picked up some valuable tips from this board that have helped me with my installation.


Mike Bayler.


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

ExtremeAcres said:


> I would love to be a part of DIYMA's competition team....
> 
> I recently joined MECA and competed in my first comp...SQL and RTA ...in the stock class...
> 
> ...



Christian,

Welcome to MECA. I'm glad you are enjoying it. I'll be at Freeze Fest on Sunday. I'll be driving a red extended cab Ford Ranger with Alabama plate VELO. You are welcome to listen to my system and I'll be glad to point you to some good sounding systems.


Mike Bayler.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

if you and charles are in, then count me in as well.


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

This is playing out really nice. Alabama's team is looking to be pretty solid with 3 of you guys already.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Frankly, I don’t have enough $$$ to make it to the comps and compete. 
I'm going to try to make it to a couple this year, hopefully, but I'll have to play it by ear.

Not really sure what I could do for the ‘team’, but if the other fellas are on the team, then it would be cool to be on the team with them.


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

That would be sweet! I am totally down for Team DIYMA. 

I am going to be in Lebanon,TN Sunday as well.

Jason


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I'm an hour west of Charlotte down I-85.



Velozity said:


> Hey a fellow NC diyma member! Cool deal, thanks for the interest. I'm about 2 hours east of Charlotte. PM me, and when our schedules allow, we can meet up.


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> I'm an hour west of Charlotte down I-85.


Are you wanting to compete or help with tuning and such? I'd like to get with you guys when time permits so we can evaluate each others setup, I tore my system out again waiting for a new piece to come in this weekend and I need to redo my driver side kick asap.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Winslow doesn't compete anymore he is just in the never ending rebuild cycle 

Jason,

When are you going to get a finished car within a couple of hundred miles of Huntsville? Your systems seem to lean toward my preferences and I would love to hear one. 

BTW - Whether you remember it or not you turned me on to B&C a few years back. THANK YOU. They are some of the best drivers I have come across.

Charles


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Well, I want to compete and planning on it this year in MECA. I haven't competed since 04 when I got 3rd at IASCA Finals in Street Expert, got 2nd the year before in Street Expert. Last few years I have been judging IASCA and MECA- big shows that I have judged was SBN 2 years a go and have judged Elite Summer Nationals for the past 3 years.

Got a new car when we had our daughter in June. So, family has taken priority ATM, but have a stash of equipment that is going in the car...just put my Denon DCT-1 in the IS300 this past Monday- the first working CD player I've had since 2005. Next the amp rack and horns.

B&C is the shizzle huh? Hopefully more people will catch on the the benefits of proaudio gear.


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

NC's team is gaining some steam.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

id be down to join, but there doesnt seem to be much action in the CT New England area?


----------



## animeGhost (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi... Can u elaborate more on the logo design?


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Guys this is awesome. I'm really stoked at all the activity. So far I've gotten PMs or emails from 7 of you (as of this morning). If you've posted in here and are serious about joining then please send me your contact information. I will be compiling everything and sending out the membership information this weekend.


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

lashlee said:


> I'll admit that when I started competing in the mid 90's I felt the same way but after spending 5 or 6 seasons with MECA changed my mind. Many of the judges that I have dealt with and all the ones in the tennessee and alabama area are more than willing to give you pointers to improve your system. I never wanted to "sound" the best as long as I always heard some improvements. It's also a great forum to hear other excellent sounding cars, like an unbelieveable acura tl.  If anything I always felt that MECA shows were much more about learning, if you were in search of something.
> 
> If I were still competing I would be game!!!


Quit trying to build the house and start competing again. LOL.. I agree with Mike that there' always something to learn at a MECA show. Most of the judges and competitors of all been very hopeful and full of info(among other stuff). I am planning on competing again this yr full time in the street class. I had fun last year at the few shows i was able to attend and compete with Terry in the stock class. I wont be able to attend Freezefest tomorrow, but will be at the Madvette show in February and my car is always open for demos. I dont know much, but ill always share what little i do.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have to admit, at first I was a big naysayer when this topic was brought up, but it's good to see this thing gaining steam, and so many people interested in representing DIYMA. If I got into it, it would strictly be for the camaraderie of it all, and the chance to meet other members who take their sound seriously. I'm not real keen on having my system judged by joe blow..but critiqued by fellow members would be something I would find helpful.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Great idea here guys especially how tight the west coast guys are to this site. $50 gets your team recognized.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

man the midatlantic and southern guys are so organized and passionate


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Anybody else interested? Seems that since we moved this thread to the new forum it's not getting any visibility


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm interested in joining the NC team but I'm out of town until late May and possibly most of the summer when shows would be going on. Even if I could make one or two shows I think it'd be worth it.


----------



## Smokedout08impala (Nov 11, 2009)

Im from the Northern Virginia area. I am interested. Im a part of a few other teams as well. I have an audio shop that a friend of mine owns that i get great deals on audio equipment.

Count me in I have been a Meca member for a few years jus got to renew my membership is all.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

minibox said:


> I'm interested in joining the NC team but I'm out of town until late May and possibly most of the summer when shows would be going on. Even if I could make one or two shows I think it'd be worth it.





Smokedout08impala said:


> Im from the Northern Virginia area. I am interested. Im a part of a few other teams as well. I have an audio shop that a friend of mine owns that i get great deals on audio equipment.
> 
> Count me in I have been a Meca member for a few years jus got to renew my membership is all.





Mini and Smoke, send me your email addresses. I'll forward the application to you.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I am interested in Team Diyma.

Let me know what I need to do?




Velozity said:


> Anybody else interested? Seems that since we moved this thread to the new forum it's not getting any visibility


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

You guys got any room for a Virginia boy??


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

no room for gorilla's dave


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

BigRed said:


> no room for gorilla's dave


AWWW MAN!!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> You guys got any room for a Virginia boy??




Absolutely! I'll send you an email. You'd be a terrific asset to the team.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I might be interested in joining... Would be able to make a few close shows... 

Just need to figure out my new amps.


----------

